# Finnex Ray2 fit on 10 gallon?



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

A Finnex Ray2, 18 inches long, on a typical 10 gallon tank, with 2 inches of substrate, will give you about 70-90 PAR, which is high light. Is that what you want? You will need good CO2, pressurized CO2, and very good tank maintenance to stand a chance against algae with that much light. A 20" FugeRay would give you around 40-60 PAR, medium light, and would be a much better choice for most people.


----------



## Sluuuder (Feb 7, 2012)

Hoppy said:


> A Finnex Ray2, 18 inches long, on a typical 10 gallon tank, with 2 inches of substrate, will give you about 70-90 PAR, which is high light. Is that what you want? You will need good CO2, pressurized CO2, and very good tank maintenance to stand a chance against algae with that much light. A 20" FugeRay would give you around 40-60 PAR, medium light, and would be a much better choice for most people.


Yeah that would probably a better deal for me. Dont want to just be growing algea and my plants not being able to get enough co2. Thanks for the help! That would definatly be overkill for my tank for sure!!! I dose with alot of ferts and do weekly water changes and keep the light on a cycle but my liquid co2 would defiantly not be the equal of pressurized! Thanks for the heads up Hoppy!


----------



## cale42 (Jan 27, 2010)

Was going to ask almost the same question. My main obsession(I'll just call it that).. is growing groundcover of some sort. I have DIY CO2 on a 10g. Would the FugeRay be adequate for that or is the Ray 2 a better choice for groundcover? And do I stand a chance with DIY CO2 and excel or is that a losing proposition?


----------



## Adon (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm using a Finnex Ray II on my 10 gallon tank running for almost a month now. You really need a pressurized CO2 to fight off or slow down the algae. Luckily the algae in my tank is not that bad and I hope it stays that way.


----------



## cale42 (Jan 27, 2010)

Adon.. did you end up doing the 18 inch or the 20 inch?


----------



## Mebbid (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm curious to know as well. I've been shopping for a led fixture for my 10g and don't really want to shell out the cash for a build my led fixture.


----------



## Sluuuder (Feb 7, 2012)

supposed to get a 20" fugeray but for rayII idk.

Best bet without having pressurized co2 is the fugeray planted+. Excel and diy will help for sure but its nothing like pressurized co2. Also you wanna dose frets. They are really cheap and will do wonders for your plants.


----------

